# Tonight



## LastKingSha174 (Oct 23, 2013)

Greetings Brothers. My name is Kymir from Albany NY and tonight I will be initiated into the EA degree. Needless to say I am both super excited and nervous at the same time. I've been waiting for this moment since the beginning of the year when I first petitioned. I've actually been interested in joining since I was about 17 or 18 but had no clue about the Youth Groups at that time. I am now 21 years old will be 22 next week and I am taking this mighty big step in my life and I just wanted to share my gratitude and excitement with my future Brothers today. Much love
Wadsworth Lodge #417 
Albany,NY


My Freemasonry HD


----------



## Brother JC (Oct 23, 2013)

Congratulations.


----------



## LastKingSha174 (Oct 23, 2013)

Thank you sir


My Freemasonry HD


----------



## Bill Rose (Oct 23, 2013)

Welcome to the fraternity and enjoy tonight


----------



## LastKingSha174 (Oct 23, 2013)

Thank you very much as well sir and I definitely will


My Freemasonry HD


----------



## scw538 (Nov 3, 2013)

Well how was it?


My Freemasonry


----------



## lsu4life4ever (Nov 3, 2013)

Yeah how did it go??


My Freemasonry


----------



## nixxon2000 (Nov 3, 2013)

How did it go? Mine is in a few weeks. 


My Freemasonry


----------



## cbdub405 (Nov 3, 2013)

Congrats brother 

CBDub405


----------



## LastKingSha174 (Nov 3, 2013)

Congratulations to the Brother whom's 1st degree is coming up and good luck. Also to everyone who is curious that night was a huge success. Me and 3 other Brothers were welcomed into the Fraternity and it was a night I will never forget. The experience was great and there is nothing to be afraid of. Also it's funny because in our actual Masonic Temple 4 other Lodges all meet there and my child hood  best friends father is actually in my Lodge and I never knew until after the initiation lol just thought I'd share


My Freemasonry


----------



## Dion Anderson (Nov 4, 2013)

Congrats Brother

Dion Anderson
Sidney croft #206 AF&AM
Brookings, OR



My Freemasonry


----------



## LastKingSha174 (Nov 14, 2013)

Thanks I just now realized someone else actually replied to this lol thanks again brother


My Freemasonry


----------



## BroBook (Nov 14, 2013)

LastKingSha174 said:


> Thanks I just now realized someone else actually replied to this lol thanks again brother
> 
> 
> My Freemasonry



Now it's time to study to show yourself approved verbatim is the way to go years from now you will be glad !!!


My Freemasonry


----------



## towerbuilder7 (Dec 6, 2013)

Bro Kymir, congratulations......is Wadsworth Lodge #417 Prince Hall Affiliated, or Grand Lodge of New York?


----------



## LastKingSha174 (Dec 6, 2013)

Bro. Book yessir I'm always studying whenever I get the chance now and @Bro Tower Builder it's under Grand Lodge of New York and thanks for the congrats. I should be getting raised 1/8/14 so I'm studying extra hard lol


----------



## Bro Darren (Dec 6, 2013)

Welcome to the Brotherhood Brother!


----------



## LastKingSha174 (Dec 6, 2013)

Thank you Brother. You as well


----------



## towerbuilder7 (Dec 18, 2013)

Ok Young Brother.....keep us posted on your progression through your Degree Work


----------



## LastKingSha174 (Dec 18, 2013)

No problem. I definitely will.


----------



## LastKingSha174 (Jan 14, 2014)

Just thought I would share with everyone that I was Raised on 1/11/14 and it is one of the greatest feelings I've ever had. My studying and learning does not stop. I'm actually reading through some material from the GLofNY right now and looking into joining a local Royal Arch Chapter as well. Thanks Brothers for the support!!


----------



## brother blaine (Jan 15, 2014)

Congrats brother on being raised it's a amazing feeling 


Sent From My Freemasonry Pro App


----------



## Ahmed (Jan 16, 2014)

Good luck and congratulations 


Freemason Connect Mobile - is it wrong to ask to be free and limitless ?


----------



## LastKingSha174 (Jan 16, 2014)

Thank you Brothers


----------



## jmiluso (Jan 17, 2014)

I was raised in August and it was amazing, welcome brother.


Sent From My Freemasonry Pro App


----------



## LastKingSha174 (Jan 17, 2014)

thank you Brother


----------

